# SawStop, Incra, Router



## JerryBooher (Mar 14, 2008)

Where do you recommend putting the router table on a SawStop with an Incra fence and 92" rails? If I put it on the left, I can use the router from the side or front. If it is on the right, I have to clear the motor door and can only use it from the same side as a table saw.


I found the following picture on the Internet. It is not my setup, but I thought it would help you see what I am asking. My rails are 40" longer than in the picture, so I can mount on either end.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jerry, welcome to the router forums. 

I'd have to say, which side is easiest and most comfortable for YOU to use it. There is no true right or wrong answer here. I believe most setups like this, the router is on the right hand side. Again, it's what you're most comfortable with.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Jerry.


----------



## davewest (Feb 22, 2008)

I would put it on the left if it were me. Much more functional I would think.

Nice setup you will have. Consider me envious


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

I have to agree with davew. For some reason it would just be more functional to me being on the left side. I use the right side of my table saw for all my cutting. Dragging all the wood over the router. Thus the router hole would have to be closed most of the time. Being on the left, it would not.
Larry


----------

